# APPCRASH, ntdll.dll



## dosseth (Aug 15, 2009)

when I try to run this program "wolfbox", I get DOS screen for about 10sec and then it stops working with this message detail:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	WolFBox.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	438fa78d
Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Fault Module Timestamp:	4549bdc9
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00060e92
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.2
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	c453
Additional Information 2:	abcc8f7853b48d9807d6d51eb1fa5df9
Additional Information 3:	c453
Additional Information 4:	abcc8f7853b48d9807d6d51eb1fa5df9

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409


I'd be very grateful if you guys could help me.

Its doing ma heading. Thanks in advance


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please provide a link to the source of the file.
Is it possible that this thread discusses your problem (see the solution at the bottom)? 
http://www.gboxforum.com/gb/showthread.php?p=21007


----------



## dosseth (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks usasma. i checked out the link and tried their suggestion but it didnt work out.

Please help me. I think its a windows vista problem.

Its really fustrating.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

We'll need a link to the wolfbox program so we know where to start.
For now, uninstall the program.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Your system does not have Service Pack 1 installed.
Please visit the website of the system manufacturer and update ALL of your drivers.
Then update to Windows Vista Service Pack 1 at a minimum (Service Pack 2 is preferred).

Once that is done, post back with any further BSOD's.


----------

